# €4/day to park in Lidl Tallaght.



## LS400 (22 Apr 2017)

With this being a short walk to Tallaght Hospital, its a brilliant service, and Im sure not enough day patients / visitors are aware of this.
I certainly wasn't, and only found out by accident!

Im also sure this service is available close to other Hospitals in your area and with the first 2 hours free with purchase there, use you loaf while you buy your loaf.

There is nothing worse than watching the hours on your way over charged hospital parking tarrifs pass, as you go about your business there.


----------



## mathepac (22 Apr 2017)

A hotel close to St. Luke's Hospital in Kilkenny charges €1 / day less than the HSE for parking.


----------



## roker (28 Jul 2017)

It would be great if Wilton in Cork did this, as far as I know they clamp you


----------



## John Sipos (13 Mar 2018)

Yes, they go around and tage your reg number and if you're still there in a few hours, they give you a ticket. I don't see any signs that say how long you can be there though


----------

